# Bridon Cordage Status Update



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

Vol asked me if I would provide an update on Bridon Cordage in light of their parent company filing for bankruptcy this past spring.

In mid-May 2014 Universal Cooperatives, the owner of Bridon Cordage, filed Chapter 11 bankruptcy. As part of the filing Universal announced they were seeking to find a buyer for Bridon Cordage.

On August 29, 2014 it was announced that Bridon Cordage had been purchased from Universal Cooperatives by Great Lakes Group. Great Lakes is a management company focused on three core industries - metals, technology and polymers. Shortly after announcing the Bridon acquisition Great Lakes announced they had purchased Fabpro Oriented Polymers, which was one of Bridon's largest competitors. The combination of Bridon and Fabpro creates the largest manufacturer of plastic baler twine and net wrap in North America.

So, both Bridon and Fabpro are still in business - working together. Based on conversations I have had with Bridon they will be offering both the standard Bridon brands of plastic twine (Bridon, Black Gold, Revolver, Stinger, etc.) as well as Fabpro's brands (Bale-Lok Plus and Haymaker). They will also be offering the Magnet brand of net wrap along with Fabpro's Integra brand.

Bridon/Fabpro will continue to be a national distributor for ISF's line of forage preservatives, including Hay Guard, Silo Guard and Ration Guard.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

That's great news. I love their plastic twine.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Bridon has never been available in this area so I'm forced to buy online. It is good stuff but just not accessable here.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

I ordered bridon 210 from my TN co-op, it came in last week with no problems.


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

Cordex is my brand of choice in 4000'x440. I would have run Bridon in the past but the rep and local dealer didn't seem to care much about sales.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hank- in or said:


> Cordex is my brand of choice in 4000'x440. I would have run Bridon in the past but the rep and local dealer didn't seem to care much about sales.


Sounds like they prefer to "push" another brand......that happens.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

The dealer is a yuppie farm supply store that used to be a real farm supply store. The twine takes more room and doesn't have the big returns of the items the backyard horse people buy so it never got pushed. Not to mention that they were the highest priced place for twine of any brand.

It doesn't really matter now since I have a good dealer that gives me a good price on delivered twine.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Hank is an old friend from NAT & California Alfalfa Symposiums.

I am very pleased to see Hank Here.


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Bill, I check in every once and awhile to see what is going on here. Did you go to the alfalfa symposium this year? I think the last one I was at was the 1 in Reno where we all had lunch.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Talked with our twine rep, Kurt, yesterday at an open house. He talked about the bankruptcy and that everything is looking good and that the new owners like what the company is doing. Love the Bridon product, and like the fact that is made in USA. Great customer service. Always take care of us.


----------

